# Building laundry room issue



## tlessing (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello 
The master bedroom in our condo shares a wall with our floor laundry room. The ventilation in the laundry room is not great, if the door/windows are closed, then the room starts to smell and gets fogged up. 

Recently, we started noticing a very unpleasant odor in our bedroom. Basically it is the same smell as in the laundry room and the hallway right in front of the laundry room. Smells like moisture and mildew. 

We would like our HOA to take care of this issue, but we are uncertain what are the possible solutions. The obvious thing to do would be for them to update the ventilation in the laundry room. However that would take a lot of back and worth. Is there a better short term solution (ex. HEPA filters, painting the walls with a moisture sealing paint, etc.). 

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

